# 14' Western V-bottom Modification



## HuntOR (Nov 24, 2010)

I just bought a 14' Western V-bottom boat, and thanks to all the information on this website, am now going to do a conversion. I plan on adding floors, storage, and a front flipping deck. I will post some pics of the boat real soon.


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 24, 2010)

looking forward to it.


----------



## HuntOR (Nov 26, 2010)

I am having trouble getting my photos to upload. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## moberg12 (Nov 28, 2010)

HuntOR said:


> I am having trouble getting my photos to upload. Does anyone have suggestions?



Open an account at www.photobucket.com, then upload your photos there. To post them all you have to do is copy the img code and paste it into your post. You will probably still need to resize your photos so just click edit, once that pages loads click resize


----------



## HuntOR (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 3, 2010)

She looks pretty good.


----------



## HuntOR (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife pretty much knows what to expect when I say I won't go overboard on this project. Ha Ha. Does anyone know if it is OK to use indoor/outdoor carpet or should I use a special boat carpet?


----------



## HuntOR (Dec 22, 2010)

Working on the boat has been a little slow, but here is my progress. I am still working on the front deck, but it is getting closer.


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking good man. I used boat carpet on mine. It all depends on how much you want to spend and how often you want to redo your carpet.


----------



## HuntOR (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, I think I am just going to use indoor/outdoor carpet. I also plan on treating the wood with fiberglass resin to improve the water resistance, since I have heard that some carpets can trap moisture.


----------



## HuntOR (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't posted much in a while, since I have multiple projects going, and it has been a little cold here. It is coming along, and I am getting closer to adding carpet. I decided to put the batteries under the middle seat to distribute the weight a little better.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good so far...I am planning on using aluminum to frame as well but I am not sure how to connect the plywood deck to the aluminum frame. I am thinking I will have to drill a pilot hole through the frame and then screw into the wood from underneath? But I can see myself running out of room when I am placing the floor on the frame in the bottom of the boat. Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## rpm6100 (Mar 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## HuntOR (Mar 16, 2011)

atuck593 said:


> Looks good so far...I am planning on using aluminum to frame as well but I am not sure how to connect the plywood deck to the aluminum frame. I am thinking I will have to drill a pilot hole through the frame and then screw into the wood from underneath? But I can see myself running out of room when I am placing the floor on the frame in the bottom of the boat. Any help would be awesome. Thanks.




I was just planning screwing the wood to the aluminum from both the top and bottom. I don't think the screws will be very noticeable from the top.


----------



## fragdemon (Mar 16, 2011)

> I was just planning screwing the wood to the aluminum from both the top and bottom. I don't think the screws will be very noticeable from the top.



I would think if you use a countersink on the hole you drill into the decking would make the screw fit more flush depending on what type of screw you use. Plus after you put carpet over it you'll never see the screw head popped up through the carpet.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 17, 2011)

Huntor, take it from a retired ironworker ,your metal working skills are top shelf journeyman quality.That's some beautifully crafted,strong and well thought out work!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## HuntOR (Apr 5, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> Huntor, take it from a retired ironworker ,your metal working skills are top shelf journeyman quality.That's some beautifully crafted,strong and well thought out work!! =D> =D> =D>




Thanks. I seem to have too many projects right now so this one keeps getting delayed. Just as long as it is ready for the summer.


----------



## HuntOR (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone have advise on electrolysis? I know the types of metal you use in your boat can cause it, but if I use some zinc plated screws on some parts of the boat will it cause problems?


----------

